# Jabberd not listening

## Raniz

When starting jabberd manually i get this message:

```
20050108T11:03:07: [alert] (-internal): io_select unable to listen on 5222 [192.168.0.5]: jabberd already running or invalid interface?

20050108T11:03:07: [alert] (-internal): io_select unable to listen on 5269 [192.168.0.5]: jabberd already running or invalid interface?
```

The ip is correct, and this is the output of netstat -a:

```
Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        0      0 *:2049                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:902                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:mysql       *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:netbios-ssn           *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:3632                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:3415                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:3416                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:microsoft-ds          *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.:microsoft-ds 192.168.0.3:3591        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:2049        Megatron:799            ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:ssh         Megatron:59607          ESTABLISHED

udp        0      0 *:2049                  *:*

udp        0      0 *:899                   *:*

udp        0      0 192.168.0.5:netbios-ns  *:*

udp        0      0 *:netbios-ns            *:*

udp        0      0 192.168.0.5:netbios-dgm *:*

udp        0      0 *:netbios-dgm           *:*

udp        0      0 localhost:1041          *:*

udp        0      0 *:1042                  *:*

udp        0      0 *:1043                  *:*

udp      552      0 *:bootpc                *:*

udp        0      0 *:879                   *:*

udp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*

Active UNIX domain sockets (servers and established)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     759314 /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    1683   @udevd

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     916983 /var/run/cgisock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9159   /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     1548463 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     1548454

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     903288 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     903287

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     903153 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     903152

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     854233 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     854232

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     854105 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     854104

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9584   /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9583
```

Here's my config:

```
<jabber>

  <!--

  This is the Jabber server configuration file. The file is

  broken into different sections based on the services being

  managed by jabberd, the server daemon. Most of the important

  sections have comments and are easy to modify.

  At http://jabberd.jabberstudio.org/1.4/ you find further

  instructions including an annotated version of this con-

  figuration file and an installation guide.

  Note that when you see a tag like "jabberd:cmdline", it's

  automatically replaced on startup with the command line flag

  passed in to jabberd. This enables you to override para-

  meters set in this configuration file if necessary or de-

  sired. Also note as you comment things in and out that

  jabberd does not like comments within comments, so be care-

  ful with your XML. :)

  -->

  <!--

  The following <service/> section is for the session manager,

  the most important component within the server. This section

  contains the following types of information:

    * the server's hostname

    * other basic server information

    * the location of the session log file

    * email addresses for server administrators

    * registration instructions for new users

    * a welcome message for new users

    * a list of agents with which users can register

    * load rules for the modules within the session manager

  -->

  <service id="sessions">

    <!--

    Replace all occurrences of "localhost" in this file by

    the hostname of your Jabber server. Be aware changing

    the server's name is all but impossible once users start

    to use the server. So choose a name that is permanent

    (especially no Intranet hostnames or IP addresses).

    Multiple <host/> entries are allowed - each one is for a

    separate virtual server. Note that each host entry must

    be on one line, the server doesn't like it otherwise! :)

    Use lowercase for the hostname.

    -->

    <host><jabberd:cmdline flag="h">raneland.no-ip.com</jabberd:cmdline></host>

    <!--

    This is the custom configuration section for the

    Jabber session manager, a.k.a. "JSM".

    -->

    <jsm xmlns="jabber:config:jsm">

      <!--

      The <filter/> section below determines settings

      for mod_filter, a server-side module built into

      JSM that enables users to set delivery rules for

      messages they receive (not yet supported by all

      clients). The <allow/> subsection specifies which

      conditions and actions to enable. High-level

      descriptions of each setting can be found below:

      * <default/> - a user cannot delete this one, it's

        the default rule for delivering messages

      * <max_size/> - the maximum number of rules in a

        user's rule set (we don't want to overdo it!)

      * conditions...

        * <ns/> - matches the query xmlns attrib on an iq packet

        * <unavailable/> - matches when user is unavailable

        * <from/> - matches the sender of the message

        * <resource/> - matches the receiver's resource

        * <subject/> - matches the subject of the message

        * <body/> - matches the body of the message

        * <show/> - matches the show tag on the receiver's presence

        * <type/> - matches the type of the message

        * <roster/> - matches if the sender is in your roster

        * <group/> - matches if the sender is in the specified group

      * actions...

        * <error/> - replies with an error

        * <offline/> - stores the messages offline

        * <forward/> - forwards the message to another jid

        * <reply/> - sends a reply to the sender of the message

        * <continue/> - continues processing of the rules

        * <settype/> - changes the type of the message

      -->

      <filter>

          <default/>

          <max_size>100</max_size>

          <allow>

              <conditions>

                  <ns/>          <!-- Matches if the iq's xmlns is the same as the specified namespace -->

                  <unavailable/> <!-- Flag that matches when the reciever is unavailable (offline) -->

                  <from/>        <!-- Matches if the  sender's jid is the specified jid -->

                  <resource/>    <!-- Matches if the sender's resource (anything after the / in a jid) is the specified resource -->

                  <subject/>     <!-- Matches if the message's subject is the specified subject (no regex yet) -->

                  <body/>        <!-- Matches if the message body is the specified body (no regex yet) -->

                  <show/>        <!-- Matches if the receiver's presence has a show tag that is the same as the specified text -->

                  <type/>        <!-- Matches if the type of the message is the same as the specified text ("normal" is okay) -->

                  <roster/>      <!-- Flag that matches when the sender is in the receiver's roster -->

                  <group/>       <!-- Matches when the sender is in the specified group -->

              </conditions>

              <actions>

                  <error/>       <!-- Sends back an error message to the sender, with the specified text -->

                  <offline/>     <!-- Flag that stores the message offline -->

                  <forward/>     <!-- forwards the message to the specified jid -->

                  <reply/>       <!-- Sends back a reply to the sender with the specified text in the body -->

                  <continue/>    <!-- Flag that continues rule matching, after a rule matches -->

                  <settype/>     <!-- Changes the type of message to the specified type, before delivery to the receiver -->

              </actions>

          </allow>

      </filter>

      <!-- The server vCard -->

      <vCard>

        <FN>Jabber Server</FN>

        <DESC>A Jabber Server!</DESC>

        <URL>http://raneland.no-ip.com/</URL>

      </vCard>

      <!--

      Registration instructions and required fields. The

      notify attribute will send the server administrator(s)

      a message after each valid registration if the notify

      attribute is present.

      -->

        <!-- commented out so no one can register!!!

      <register notify="yes">

        <instructions>Choose a username and password to register with this server.</instructions>

        <name/>

        <email/>

      </register>

        -->

      <!--

      A welcome note that is sent to every new user who registers

      with your server. Comment it out to disable this function.

      -->

      <welcome>

        <subject>Welcome!</subject>

        <body>Welcome to the Jabber server at raneland.no-ip.com -- we hope you enjoy this service! For information about how to use Jabber, visit the Jabber User's Guide at http://jabbermanual.jabberstudio.org/</body>

      </welcome>

      <!--

      IDs with admin access - these people will receive admin

      messages (any message to="yourhostname" is an admin

      message).  These addresses must be local ids, they cannot

      be remote addresses.

      Note that they can also send announcements to all

      users of the server, or to all online users. To use

      the announcement feature, you need to send raw xml and be

      logged in as one of the admin users. Here is the syntax

      for sending an announcement to online users:

        <message to="yourhostname/announce/online">

          <body>announcement here</body>

        </message>

        <message to="yourhostname/announce/motd">

          <body>message (of the day) that is sent only once to all users that are logged in and additionally to new ones as they log in</body>

        </message>

      Sending to /announce/motd/delete will remove any existing

      motd, and to /announce/motd/update will only update the motd

      without re-announcing to all logged in users.

      The <reply> will be the message that is automatically

      sent in response to any admin messages.

      -->

      <admin>

        <read>raniz@raneland.no-ip.com</read>

        <write>raniz@raneland.no-ip.com</write>

        <reply>

          <subject>Auto Reply</subject>

          <body>This is a special administrative address.  Your message was received and forwarded to server administrators.</body>

        </reply>

      </admin>

      <!--

      This enables the server to automatically update the

      user directory when a vcard is edited.  The update is

      only sent to the first listed jud service below.  It is

      safe to remove this flag if you do not want any users

      automatically added to the directory.

      -->

      <vcard2jud/>

      <!--

      The <browse/> section identifies the transports and other

      services that are available from this server. Note that each

      entity identified here must exist elsewhere or be further

      defined in its own <service/> section below. These services

      will appear in the user interface of Jabber clients that

      connect to your server.

      The <browse/> section is also used by mod_disco (see below)

      for building the disco#items reply.

      -->

      <browse>

        <!--

        This is the default agent for the master Jabber User

        Directory, a.k.a. "JUD", which is located at jabber.org.

        You can add separate <service/> sections for additional

        directories, e.g., one for a company intranet.

        -->

        <service type="jud" jid="users.jabber.org" name="Jabber User Directory">

          <ns>jabber:iq:search</ns>

          <ns>jabber:iq:register</ns>

        </service>

        <!--

        The following services are examples only, you will need to

        create/modify them to get them working on your Jabber

        server. See the README files for each service and/or the

        server howto for further information/instructions.

        -->

        <!-- we're commenting these out, of course :)

        <service type="aim" jid="aim.localhost" name="AIM Transport">

          <ns>jabber:iq:gateway</ns>

          <ns>jabber:iq:register</ns>

        </service>

        <service type="yahoo" jid="yahoo.localhost" name="Yahoo! Transport">

          <ns>jabber:iq:gateway</ns>

          <ns>jabber:iq:register</ns>

        </service>

        end of <service/> examples -->

      </browse>

      <!--

      "Service Discovery" (disco, JEP-0030) supersedes

      "Jabber Browsing" (JEP-0011).

      The <disco/> section is used for building the disco#info reply.

      -->

      <disco>

        <identity category='services' type='jabber' name='Jabber 1.4 Server'/>

        <feature var='jabber:iq:browse'/>

        <feature var='jabber:iq:agents'/>

        <feature var='jabber:iq:register'/>

        <feature var='jabber:iq:time'/>

        <feature var='jabber:iq:last'/>

        <feature var='jabber:iq:version'/>

      </disco>

      <!--

      Select the hashing algorithm that mod_auth_crypt uses

      for storing passwords

      Possible values:

      crypt ... traditional hashing as implemented in crypt()

      SHA1  ... using SHA1 hashes

      -->

      <mod_auth_crypt>

        <hash>SHA1</hash>

      </mod_auth_crypt>

      <!--

      Configuration for mod_version. By defining <no_os_version/>

      mod_version will not report the version of your OS.

      -->

      <!--

      <mod_version>

        <no_os_version/>

      </mod_version>

      -->

    </jsm>

    <!--

    The following section dynamically loads the individual

    modules that make up the session manager. Remove or

    comment out modules to disable them. Note that the order

    of modules is important, since packets are delivered

    based on the following order!!

    -->

    <load main="jsm">

      <jsm>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</jsm>

      <mod_echo>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_echo>

      <mod_roster>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_roster>

      <mod_time>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_time>

      <mod_vcard>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_vcard>

      <mod_last>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_last>

      <mod_version>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_version>

      <mod_announce>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_announce>

      <mod_agents>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_agents>

      <mod_browse>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_browse>

      <mod_disco>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_disco>

      <mod_admin>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_admin>

      <mod_filter>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_filter>

      <mod_offline>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_offline>

      <mod_presence>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_presence>

      <!--

      Authentication

      For standard setups mod_auth_digest is recommended. Additionally

      enable mod_auth_plain if you need plaintext authentication.

      For maximum security, force SSL connections and use mod_auth_crypt

      exclusively. Be aware encrypted password storage can lead to

      problems when migrating to other authentication mechanisms

      (LDAP...).

      Switching from plain/digest to crypt needs manual work for

      existing accounts, the reverse is not possible.

      http://jabberd.jabberstudio.org/1.4/doc/adminguide#security

      -->

      <!-- mod_auth_digest: Password in clear text in storage,

           encrypted/hashed on the wire -->

      <mod_auth_digest>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_auth_digest>

      <!-- mod_auth_plain: Password in clear text in storage

           and on the wire. Disable this if you do not use clients

           that need plaintext auth -->

      <mod_auth_plain>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_auth_plain>

      <!-- mod_auth_crypt: Password encrypted/hashed in storage,

           clear text on the wire. Disabled as this only makes

           sense when used exclusively and with SSL mandatory

      <mod_auth_crypt>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_auth_crypt> -->

      <mod_log>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_log>

      <!-- commented out so no one can register!!!

      <mod_register>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_register>

      -->

      <mod_xml>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_xml>

    </load>

  </service>

  <!-- OK, we've finished defining the Jabber Session Manager. -->

  <!--

  The <xdb/> component handles all data storage, using the filesystem.

  Make sure the spool directory defined here exists and has proper

  permissions.

  -->

  <xdb id="xdb">

    <host/>

    <load>

      <xdb_file>/usr/lib/jabberd/xdb_file.so</xdb_file>

    </load>

    <xdb_file xmlns="jabber:config:xdb_file">

      <spool><jabberd:cmdline flag='s'>/var/spool/jabber</jabberd:cmdline></spool>

    </xdb_file>

  </xdb>

  <!--

  The following service manages incoming client socket connections.

  There are several items you can set here to optimize performance:

    * authtime - default is unlimited, but you can set this to

      limit the amount of time allowed for authentication to be

      completed, e.g., <authtime>10</authtime> for 10 seconds

    * heartbeat - default is to not send out heartbeat packets

      to the clients.  This option allows you to specify that

      you want heartbeats to happen every x seconds.  This is

      useful if you have a lot of dial-up or laptop users who

      may drop their connection without logging off of jabber.

      Otherwise the server won't notice that they are offline until

      someone tries to send a packet to them (and the message is

      lost).  Example: <heartbeat>60</heartbeat>

    * karma - this is an input/output rate limiting system that

      the Jabber team came up with to prevent bandwidth hogging.

      For details about karma, read the io section at the bottom.

      These are the low settings and apply per connection/socket

      and can be changed as desired.

      To disable rate limiting just delete the <karma/> section.

  -->

  <service id="c2s">

    <load>

      <pthsock_client>/usr/lib/jabberd/pthsock_client.so</pthsock_client>

    </load>

    <pthcsock xmlns='jabber:config:pth-csock'>

      <authtime/>

      <heartbeat/>

      <karma>

        <init>10</init>

        <max>10</max>

        <inc>1</inc>

        <dec>1</dec>

        <penalty>-6</penalty>

        <restore>10</restore>

      </karma>

      <!--

      Use these to listen on particular addresses and/or ports.

      Example: <ip port="5222">127.0.0.1</ip>

      Default is to listen on port 5222 on every interface.

      Remove the <ip/> section to disable non-ssl client connections.

      -->

      <ip port="5222">192.168.0.5</ip>

      <!--

      The <ssl/> tag acts pretty much like the <ip/> tag,

      except it defines that SSL is to be used on the

      ports and IP addresses specified. You must specify

      an IP address here, or the connections will fail.

      <ssl port='5223'>127.0.0.1</ssl>

      <ssl port='5224'>192.168.1.100</ssl>

      -->

    </pthcsock>

  </service>

  <!--

  This is the default server error logging component,

  which copies to a file and to STDERR.

  -->

  <log id='elogger'>

    <host/>

    <logtype/>

    <format>%d: [%t] (%h): %s</format>

    <file>/var/log/jabber/error.log</file>

    <stderr/>

  </log>

  <!--

  This is the default server record logging component,

  which logs general statistical/tracking data.

  -->

  <log id='rlogger'>

    <host/>

    <logtype>record</logtype>

    <format>%d %h %s</format>

    <file>/var/log/jabber/record.log</file>

  </log>

  <!-- The following two services are for handling server-to-server traffic. -->

  <!-- External asychronous DNS resolver -->

  <service id="dnsrv">

    <host/>

    <load>

      <dnsrv>/usr/lib/jabberd/dnsrv.so</dnsrv>

    </load>

    <dnsrv xmlns="jabber:config:dnsrv">

        <resend service="_xmpp-server._tcp">s2s</resend> <!-- for supporting XMPP compliant SRV records -->

        <resend service="_jabber._tcp">s2s</resend> <!-- for supporting old style SRV records -->

        <resend>s2s</resend>

    </dnsrv>

  </service>

  <!--

  The following 's2s' config handles server connections and

  dialback hostname verification.  The <legacy/> element is

  here to enable communication with old 1.0 servers. The

  karma settings are a little higher here to handle the

  higher traffic of server-to-server connections (read

  the io section below for more details, medium settings).

  -->

  <service id="s2s">

    <load>

      <dialback>/usr/lib/jabberd/dialback.so</dialback>

    </load>

    <dialback xmlns='jabber:config:dialback'>

      <legacy/>

      <!-- Use these to listen on particular addresses and/or ports.

      <ip port="7000"/>

      <ip port="5269">127.0.0.1</ip>

      -->

      <ip port="5269">192.168.0.5</ip>

      <karma>

        <init>50</init>

        <max>50</max>

        <inc>4</inc>

        <dec>1</dec>

        <penalty>-5</penalty>

        <restore>50</restore>

      </karma>

    </dialback>

  </service>

  <!--

  update.jabber.org is long dead but some clients still

  request update information. In order to avoid errors

  in the logs, just drop packages for update.jabber.org.

  -->

  <service id="update.jabber.org">

    <host>update.jabber.org</host>

    <null/>

  </service>

  <!--

  If you identified additional agents in the main <service/>

  section (see examples above), you'll need to define each

  of them here using a separate <service/> section for each

  <agent/> you identified. Note that the <agent/> sections

  determine what gets shown to clients that connect to your

  server, whereas the following <service/> sections define

  these services within the server itself. The following are

  examples only, you will need to create/modify them to get

  them working on your Jabber server. See the README files

  for each agent and/or the server howto for further

  information/instructions.

  -->

  <!-- we're commenting these out, of course :)

  <service id="aim.localhost">

    <accept>

      <ip/>

      <port>7009</port>

      <secret>jabber-rocks</secret>

    </accept>

  </service>

  <service id="yahoo.localhost">

    <accept>

      <ip/>

      <port>9001</port>

      <secret>jabber-rocks</secret>

    </accept>

  </service>

  end of <service/> examples -->

  <!--

  The following <io/> config initializes the top-level

  I/O, otherwise known as MIO (Managed Input/Output).

  -->

  <io>

    <!-- Set the default karma for *all* sockets -->

    <!-- definition of terms:

      * Avg. Throughput - The number of bytes you can

        send every second without incuring any penalty.

      * Burst Allowed - The maximum number of bytes you

        can send in 2 seconds without incurring any penalty.

      * Max Sustained Rate - If you send data as fast as

        you can, you will hit penalty, and will not be

        able to send for 10 seconds; the max sustained

        rate is the average rate you can dump data when

        you are dumping as much data as you can, as fast

        as you can.

      * Seconds to Recover from Burst - The amount of time

        it will take to reach Avg. Throughput capability

        after sending a max burst of data.

      * Penalty Length - The length of your penalty is

        determined according to this formula:

              abs(penalty) * Heartbeat seconds

        E.g., a penalty of -5 and heartbeat of 2 will

        cause your penalty length to be 10 seconds.

        Note that a penalty CANNOT be less than -100,

        otherwise strange things might happen.

    -->

    <!-- Example of Low Karma Limits

        Avg. Throughput: 1k-2k/s

        Burst Allowed To: 5.5k/s

        Max Sustained Rate: 485b/s

        Seconds to Recover from Burst: 20

        Penalty Length: 12 seconds

    <karma>

      <heartbeat>2</heartbeat>

      <init>10</init>

      <max>10</max>

      <inc>1</inc>

      <dec>1</dec>

      <penalty>-6</penalty>

      <restore>10</restore>

    </karma>

    -->

    <!-- Example of Medium Karma Limits

        Avg. Throughput: 5k-10k/s

        Burst Allowed: 125.5k/s

        Max Sustained Rate: 12.6k/s

        Seconds to Recover From Burst: 25

        Penalty Length: 10 seconds

    <karma>

      <heartbeat>2</heartbeat>

      <init>50</init>

      <max>50</max>

      <inc>4</inc>

      <dec>1</dec>

      <penalty>-5</penalty>

      <restore>50</restore>

    </karma>

    -->

    <!-- Example of High Karma Limits

        Avg. Throughput: 5k-10k/s

        Burst Allowed: 206k/s

        Max Sustained Rate: 34.3k/s

        Seconds to Recover from Burst: 21

        Penalty Length: 6 seconds

    <karma>

      <heartbeat>2</heartbeat>

      <init>64</init>

      <max>64</max>

      <inc>6</inc>

      <dec>1</dec>

      <penalty>-3</penalty>

      <restore>64</restore>

    </karma>

    -->

    <!--

    Set rate limits to monitor the number of connection

    attempts from a single IP, any more than [points]

    within [time] will engage the limit.  This setting

    applies to all incoming connections to any service,

    unless otherwise overridden by that service.

    -->

    <rate points="5" time="25"/>

    <!--

    The following section initializes SSL for top-level I/O.

    This works only when the server is compiled with openssl!

    Use IPs here or connections will fail.

    -->

    <!--

    <ssl>

      <key ip='192.168.1.1'>/etc/jabber/gentoo.pem</key>

      <key ip='192.168.1.100'>/etc/jabber/gentoo.pem</key>

    </ssl>

    -->

    <!--

    The following section is used to allow or deny

    communications from specified IP networks or

    addressses. If there is no <allow/> section,

    then *all* IPs will be allowed to connect. If

    you allow one block, then only that block may

    connect. Note that <allow/> is checked before

    <deny/>, so if a specific address is allowed

    but the network for that address is denied,

    then that address will still be denied.

    -->

    <!--

    <allow><ip>127.0.0.0</ip><mask>255.255.255.0</mask></allow>

    <allow><ip>12.34.56.78</ip></allow>

    <deny><ip>22.11.44.0</ip><mask>255.255.255.0</mask></deny>

    -->

  </io>

  <!--

  This specifies the file to store the pid of the process in.

  -->

  <pidfile>/var/log/jabber/jabberd14.pid</pidfile>

</jabber>
```

Any solutions?

----------

## Ox-

Hmm, I'm having a hazy flashback from a long time ago and thinking there are problems with specifying the interface address in the config file.  Try it with just 

```
<ip port="5222"/>
```

and see what happens?

If that's not it, check and make sure the PID file is deleted before start.  It might be an incorrect error message.

If neither of those, come ask again  :Smile: 

----------

## AH

What is the status of ipv6 on your system and in jabberd?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207443

----------

## complich8

well, I dunno if that's the original poster's problem... but it was definitely mine!

if you don't have ipv6 in your system, the -ipv6 flag seems to be pretty much mandatory to get it to work.

----------

## nick_cross

USE="-ipv6" emerge jabberd

thats what fixed it for me as i had no IPV6 on my site.

 :Laughing: 

Nick.

----------

## laoshi

HI,

i know have the same problem here.

Already had the -ipv6 flag set and everything worked fine.

Then i made a "emerge -u world" and now jabber doesnt work anymore.

The jabberserver was already the newest version and didnt update with emerge -u world, but to get sure i reinstalled it.

Still not working.

I get the same errors like the thread starter.

p.s.: when i reinstalled i watched the configure and ipv6 is definately deactivated.

----------

## laoshi

I just tried this:

      <ip port="5222">10.0.0.1</ip>

and 

      <ip port="5269">10.0.0.1</ip>

to specify the ip address. Then the jabber server runs fine.

Seems so that the jabber server cant somehow bind on all interfaces i have.

The problem i have now is: I am on a dialup so my ip address changes every 24h.

----------

## laoshi

SOLVED  :Smile: 

Add your hostname to the /etc/hosts.

Should look like something like this:

127.0.0.1   localhost   yourhostnamehere

----------

## gpeangel

 *nick_cross wrote:*   

> USE="-ipv6" emerge jabberd

 

This is the solution that worked for me. No configuration file changes were needed.

----------

## iwalmsley

```
USE="-ipv6" emerge jabberd
```

WORKED FOR ME!! THANKS!

----------

## RealNoob

Works for me "-ipv6", Thanks

----------

